# I think my bala shark is sick.



## brettxw (Mar 6, 2009)

In previous posts, I have been talkin about how my bala shark has been losin his skin pigmentation. Well, I just looked at him tonight and now they are turning red. So he looks like he has red spots on him. What is this? Can I save him?? I don't want him to suffer. He shows no other signs of stress. please please x10000 help


----------



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

Check this site out, best of luck :/

Fish Skin Disorders


----------



## brettxw (Mar 6, 2009)

Thank you so much. I am actually worried. I dont want anything to happen to it. I dont know if it will sound stupid but Ive like, grown an attachment with them ha. Ive figure out each ones personality. Sad I know ha. Im having my gf look at the color tomorrow to make sure its what I see.

When it comes to the medicine. How do I apply it? do I have to remove that shark for a while or is this something i can put in the tank like i do with their food?


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Treatment with medication should only be done after water testing to ensure that water quality is safe enough to allow medications to work properly. Many medications will become toxic if put into water showing any ammonia, nitrite, or high nitrate levels.

Before treatment should be considered, the source of the illness should first be determined. Bala sharks are very sensitive to most medications.

How big is their tank? What other fish are in the tank? How often are water changes being done? How much water at a time? Water params for ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, pH? Water temp? How big are the sharks? Do you have a quarantine tank set up?

These are all important questions that should be answered before considering meds. It sounds as if these sharks mean a lot to you, I'd hate to see you lose them over something so preventable.

Can you post any photos of the sharks and the sores?

Clear photos and the above requested info will help alot more to determine what is causing the problem so you can make sure it is treated safely and doesn't come back.

Dawn


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

You may want to check out Lumpins post at the beginning of this disease forum. the post is labled saltwater and fresh water disease.
It tells about different fish diseases, lots of good picture examples, and list treatment options.
Keep us posted!


----------



## cerianthus (Jul 13, 2008)

bettababy said:


> Treatment with medication should only be done after water testing to ensure that water quality is safe enough to allow medications to work properly. Many medications will become toxic if put into water showing any ammonia, nitrite, or high nitrate levels.
> 
> Before treatment should be considered, the source of the illness should first be determined. Bala sharks are very sensitive to most medications.
> 
> ...


Excellent advice. I agree that eliminating water as possible culpit is first thing one should do when something goes wrong. Sometimes by correcting water parameter can heal/correct the condition by itself in early stages of infection. 
Testing regularly also is a good way to prevent such mishaps (and log all the events).
Exposing fish to unnecessary med can be more harmful than good and certain antibiotics (aminoglycosides such as Kanamyacin)) can release ammonia as it breaks down. Not to mention pathogens building resistance to overuse/misuse of meds.
Post the results/pics thus someone can assist more accurately rather than wild guess.

BTW, Dawn,
What is Aquatic Specialist?


----------



## brettxw (Mar 6, 2009)

Well, good news is I looked at him this morning and hes getting his color back, which is odd. Could it have possibly been stress from the cycle process? He has been in there for the last leg of the cycle. I am now out of my cycle and all my levels are zero. my pH is 7.6, my temp is 76-78 degrees. The size of the sharks are between 3-5 inches. I'll try to get some pictures of them tonight. Im going to take a look at him tonight when I get home and see if the color is improving.


----------



## cerianthus (Jul 13, 2008)

Glad to hear and hope it stays that way, helathy and coloful.
BTW, do you always keep ph @7.6?
Do understand fish's ability to adapt to wider range of pH than specified but w/o knowing what other fish in the tank ,cant say much.
I do remember that Bala shark (tri-color shark as we call them in NYC) was very sensitive to drastic changes(massive water changes), even from bad to good. I also remembered Bala showing more discomfort than Clowns upon adminstering Anti-parasitc Med thus learned to dose the med gradually for some species.

Dosing Half the recommended amt, found to be ineffective at least with me, when proper concentration must be maintained in order for med to wok. For some species, learned to use means other than med to eradicate certain infections/infestations.

Hope this helped a bit.


----------

